
A genuine, JSX-based alternative to React - djalbat
http://juxtapose.info
======
kevsim
Two immediate pieces of feedback:

\- No https in 2020?

\- If you're going to claim it's a React alternative, you should support that
with some sort of feature matrix or something. Why should I pick this over
React? Or Preact? Or hyperapp?

------
djalbat
I have set up a Slack channel. Please feel free to join and ask questions!

